# I wants to be a model!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Do you tink I could????


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh she looks so beautiful! I love this pic with her little paws crossed, her cute little necklace and that precious face! What a cutie!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Definitely!! You're a very purty!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

yes Princess Gemma. You could rule the kingdom with your beauty and loving smile.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow she is so proper with her little paws crossed- she could certainly be a model!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

I think you can Gemma you are beautiful little girl.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

There are no words - she is absolutely gorgeous, that face, omg, it's just so perfect!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Jennin24 said:


> Oh she looks so beautiful! I love this pic with her little paws crossed, her cute little necklace and that precious face! What a cutie!


She almost always lays with her paws crossed like that. A proper little lady! 



Missygal said:


> Definitely!! You're a very purty!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yay!! Gemma is glad you think so! 



teetee said:


> yes Princess Gemma. You could rule the kingdom with your beauty and loving smile.


Yep, she's definitely a little princess in this kingdom! 



missy_r said:


> Wow she is so proper with her little paws crossed- she could certainly be a model!


Hehe, thank you. 



fayzoe said:


> I think you can Gemma you are beautiful little girl.


Gemma "tanks" you!



AussieLass said:


> There are no words - she is absolutely gorgeous, that face, omg, it's just so perfect!


Thank you so much, Dee. She is my little, perfect Gem.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL!!! oh she is a princess for SURE!!! I love her, she's absolutely beautiful. Her crossed paws take the cake for cuteness. Love her smug expression, she knows she's stunning!


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Do you tink I could????


Yes, most definitely!! :daisy:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gemma! You are such a darling little sweetheart! Something tells me your mommy must have a really hard time telling you no!! Look at those skinny little model legs!! So beautiful!!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

You sure could, you pretty little girl!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, ma'am, you certainly could be a model! You are a natural beauty! I bet it is really, really hard to tell you "no" and I bet you know it!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Don't you just love it when the girls sit all lady-like like that!?
She is just LOVELY!  Def. centerfold material!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is just such a perfect little girl!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ooohh yeah!! She is beautiful and photographs really well!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

You are a model little girl... Such a sweet heart.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes! I do think she could!  she is so cute!


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

She is a beauty! Yes, she can be a Model! 

~Erica~


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you ladies for the sweet compliments. 

In all seriousness, it would be fun to do some professional dog modeling with Gemma. She needs a bit more training to be more comfortable around strangers, but she really does photograph so well. Plus, she just seems to love the camera. As soon as I take it out, she looks straight at me and sits nice and calm. It's like she really knows how to pose!


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

You welcome! 

& I'm sure One of these days she will be a doggie model! <3 

~Erica~


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

a princess necklace for the little princess!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is an exceptionally pretty Chihuahua, one of my forum favourites. If you can get her to be happy and relaxed in strange places around strange people she could definitely have a career as doggy model. She is much more photogenic than poor Bambi, who always looks strange (often downright ugly) in photos.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think she does want to be a model - I don't know how you get her to do all the poses she does. I can't even get Mylo to sit still! Her coat is so beautiful and shiny!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

BuddyAnLadyBug said:


> You welcome!
> 
> & I'm sure One of these days she will be a doggie model! <3
> 
> ~Erica~


She hopes so! Lol.



missydawn said:


> a princess necklace for the little princess!!


Yes, she is quite the little princess in this household!



Wicked Pixie said:


> She is an exceptionally pretty Chihuahua, one of my forum favourites. If you can get her to be happy and relaxed in strange places around strange people she could definitely have a career as doggy model. She is much more photogenic than poor Bambi, who always looks strange (often downright ugly) in photos.


Thank you so much, Stella! It's so bizarre how nicely she always poses for me with the camera. I hope I can continue to improve her social skills so that she can behave normally around other people as well so maybe she really can do some modeling.



Buildthemskywards said:


> I think she does want to be a model - I don't know how you get her to do all the poses she does. I can't even get Mylo to sit still! Her coat is so beautiful and shiny!


I have no idea either! She just does them on her own. It's really like she loves to pose for the camera. Thank you for the compliment about her coat! I just feed her Acana, but it seems to work wonders for her coat. It's always so soft and silky.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

you ARE a model little girl.....with that face and personality you would make a great spokes ( bark ) person..
One of Bellas cousins is an actor...he does the Bissell and Zellers commercials...and believe me his income is quite lucrative ..I always tell Bella she is the lazy cousin, just lays around waiting to be waited on hand and foot LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

NEWS NEWS READ ALL ABOUT IT!!!!!   

In today's news:

Mademoiselle Chanel has been forced to retire her career as top model due to
unforeseen circumstances. There is a NEW and exciting little "thang" taking the
world by storm, captivating folks world wide with her youthful, irresistible looks!
Move over Chanel, Gemma is in town! With her delightful poses and spunky
personality Gemma has been officially given the Ultimate Top Model title! 
When interviewed, Gemma was asked how fame and fortune have influenced
her lifestyle. She responded by saying "Life is good, I have a personal helper
named Caitlin, she takes me out on the town and feeds me the caviar of all
dog foods aka Ziwipeak, to ensure I remain youthful and stunning forever!"
Mademoiselle Chanel was interviewed as well, and when asked how she feels
about retiring so early in her career she said "I am perfectly happy to step
down from my throne and let a new girl take over the world of modelling. As
for myself, I shall enjoy the simple life, travel more, explore the land and
perhaps get back into dancing the merengue, which has always been a
passion of mine." 


That's it for now folks, stay tuned for more news on today's world of top models!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

:laughing4: LOL :laughing4: Especially at Chanel doing the merengue...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> NEWS NEWS READ ALL ABOUT IT!!!!!
> 
> In today's news:
> 
> ...


LOL that is awesome!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

nabi said:


> you ARE a model little girl.....with that face and personality you would make a great spokes ( bark ) person..
> One of Bellas cousins is an actor...he does the Bissell and Zellers commercials...and believe me his income is quite lucrative ..I always tell Bella she is the lazy cousin, just lays around waiting to be waited on hand and foot LOL


That is so cool that Bella's cousin does commercials. I don't think Gemma is quite well trained enough for commercials, but perhaps someday! She's still a bit shy. LOL, I think Bella and Gemma might get along well. 



~LS~ said:


> NEWS NEWS READ ALL ABOUT IT!!!!!
> 
> In today's news:
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Omg, I was smiling so hard reading this, trying not to look like a fool with my boyfriend sitting next to me, that tears were swelling up in my eyes. That was brilliant! :laughing5:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad you girls got some giggles. :clown:


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

You absolutely could!


----------

